# 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco Clutch Issue



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

So sometimes, after my car sits, and it only does this maybe every few days - when I i go to crank it - it just quits after a half-turn of the engine, like I've let out on the clutch while it's turning over, even though my foot is firmly planted on the clutch pedal all the way to the floorboard. I release the key, and try again - cranks fine. Any ideas? I cannot duplicate this, it's totally random. Oversensitive safety-neutral switch?


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

DarylB said:


> So sometimes, after my car sits, and it only does this maybe every few days - when I i go to crank it - it just quits after a half-turn of the engine, like I've let out on the clutch while it's turning over, even though my foot is firmly planted on the clutch pedal all the way to the floorboard. I release the key, and try again - cranks fine. Any ideas? I cannot duplicate this, it's totally random. Oversensitive safety-neutral switch?


That is strange. What i would try is this.. Next time it sits for a few days put the key in turn it to start with the clutch out which will hopefully do nothing and then press the clutch in with the key turned. If it does the same thing I would say its not your sensor.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> That is strange. What i would try is this.. Next time it sits for a few days put the key in turn it to start with the clutch out which will hopefully do nothing and then press the clutch in with the key turned. If it does the same thing I would say its not your sensor.


I've tried everything I can think of to duplicate it. I do know the last 2-3 times it's done it I've had my foot firmly pressed all the way to the floor - I suspect it may be something out of kelter in the ignition as turning the key to the off position and back on w/o moving my foot cranks the car.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

DarylB said:


> I've tried everything I can think of to duplicate it. I do know the last 2-3 times it's done it I've had my foot firmly pressed all the way to the floor - I suspect it may be something out of kelter in the ignition as turning the key to the off position and back on w/o moving my foot cranks the car.


Check out the *Pit5030 TSB in the TSB thread*
It describes a condition that might help explain your intermittent issue.

Customers may comment on an intermittent no crank. The design of the key and fob is to have the key extended straight out. If the key is not in the fully locked position and the head of the key is angled down, the vehicle may not crank. This may be caused by the customer contacting the release button on the fob when inserting the key into the igniton.
*Recommendation/Instructions:*​ 
If the vehicle will not crank, remove the key and make sure it is fully extended. Reinsert the ignition key in the extended straight out position and turn to crank engine.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Strange... subscribing as a potential future Eco owner.


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

TSURacing said:


> Check out the *Pit5030 TSB in the TSB thread*


Yeah I read through the TSBs - it's not a key issue as I always have the key extended properly. I've never had to remove and reinsert the key to get it to work. Hasn't happened lately - currently 2400 miles - it may have happened 3-4 times, enough to be noticeable. Hasn't happened again since I started this thread :


----------



## DarylB (Feb 3, 2011)

Well speak of the devil it did it yesterday. After observing it several times it almost sounds like the engine is turning over, then suddenly running out of juice all within a 1/4second of turning over - bumping the key forward again cranks the car fine.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

OK, so if you push the key in with a little pressure it will work fine, but if you use a little pull pressure on it does the engine cut off. Sounds like maybe it the ignition switch. If you can find a way to repeatably demonstrate the issue it makes it alot easier on the repair guy .


----------

